# Removing nail polish from shell



## Ramsey (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello, I am having slight difficulty removing some polish from my tortoise's carapace. 

I didn't apply this, it was inherited.

I have used polish remover and it took about half off, not not all of it. I broke it up into three separate sessions, each on separate days. It's almost like the last bit is set in like a tattoo.

Open to other ideas.

Thanks


----------



## Tom (Mar 15, 2017)

It will wear off on its own in time. You might be able to help it after a soak and using your finger nail to gently scrape it off.


----------



## Markw84 (Mar 15, 2017)

I got a group of tortoises from a large facility that generously marked the carapaces for identification. I also wanted the "clean" look and tried to get it off and had that same luck as you. It has been a year now, and it finally is totally gone!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 16, 2017)

Something stiff but not too stiff. Maybe a wooden popsicle stick type item?
I removed a lot of lime green spray paint from a Gopher tortoise I found walking on the sidewalk of a gas station on a busy street with a piece of wood and the side of a plastic fork. Not all of it. But enough.


----------



## Ramsey (Mar 16, 2017)

Hey, thanks for the replies. Ya, not sure what they put on here but it certainly isn't coming off. I polish my child's nails regularly and they come off instantly with some remover. Not here. Four tries. I even tried with a toothbrush. Maybe Tom's approach is best; just let time run its course.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Mar 16, 2017)

This new one looks good, great new growth


----------



## dmmj (Mar 16, 2017)

nail polish remover is awfully harsh I would just let nature take its course


----------



## Tom (Mar 16, 2017)

Ramsey said:


> Hey, thanks for the replies. Ya, not sure what they put on here but it certainly isn't coming off. I polish my child's nails regularly and they come off instantly with some remover. Not here. Four tries. I even tried with a toothbrush. Maybe Tom's approach is best; just let time run its course.



That almost looks like crayon or grease pen. Try wiping it off with a dry cotton washcloth.


----------



## Ramsey (Mar 17, 2017)

cmac3 said:


> This new one looks good, great new growth


Thanks. I got it like this


----------



## Ramsey (Mar 17, 2017)

dmmj said:


> nail polish remover is awfully harsh I would just let nature take its course


I know. I'm done trying. Poor animal. Letting her be.


----------



## Ramsey (Mar 17, 2017)

Tom said:


> That almost looks like crayon or grease pen. Try wiping it off with a dry cotton washcloth.


It's certainly polish. He even told me so. Got most of it off. There was a very generous portion applied. Just going to let it be for now. I just wasn't sure if it would get baked into the fatty layer like a tattoo. However, keratin, that's not likely.


----------

